# General > Birdwatching >  Out on the boat

## cullpacket

At Dunnet Head this morning Long tailed Skua terrorising a Kittywake for food and a Manx shearwater. Made up for the lack of fish.!!

----------


## cullpacket

Got it wrong was a Arctic Skua.

----------


## orkneycadian

Scottie Allans are about as bad as Bonxies for that.  And then the birdie folk wonder why when, you have so many of them, you have dwindling numbers of other birds.  The terrorists of the local avian world, but something else will always get the blame.

----------

